# Mptc firearms instructor training



## M4USER

The MPTC has updated the Firearms Instructor website with a lot of new information. The website has the electronic versions of the MPTC Training application, instructor data and qualification course data collection forms. The 2011 Training Schedule is posted. This year will offer both 1 and 2 Day recertifications. The 2 Day program will include a MPTC Specialty Impact Munition Instructor certification. Select Fire Instructor is on the way and will be up and running by the fall. 
www.mlefiaa.org/MPTC_NEWS.html


----------



## BPD142

Thanks for the info, great site.


----------



## rireserve

Great info thank you.


----------

